# can you id this car?



## TZona (May 4, 2006)

any ideas?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like part of it is a ABC car from Japan. They were 1/24 th scale and sold by horizon I beleive for a year or so.


----------



## TZona (May 4, 2006)

thank you bud,
is there anywhere to get parts for them and a manual?

i raced the same oofroad track many many year ago, next to a vfw or something


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have no idea on parts!!! Yes the Legion hall what a blast


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

try rc mart


----------



## 2000-redrider (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes, that's an ABC DTM-SP. I don't know of anyplace that still has parts for these. What parts are you looking for?


----------

